# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Shi dashurie

## Loti i shpirtit

Dita e bekuar

       Do marre veriun kete pranevere
       gjere ne Skocine e lashte,
       Bernsin njehere te takoj
       parmenden te kapim bashke.

       Te mbjellim elb per Willin
       se do na duhet shume birre;
       ne gosti shume do thirrim,
       Lordin,Dikensin dhe Curcillin.

       Roberti per Xhenin do kendoje
       Bajroni nje kenge per shqipet do marre
       Willsoni ndjese do kerkoje
       per nje faj te tije ,shume kohe me pare. 

       Shekspir, nje tragjedi ka shkruar
       per popullin me te lashte ne ballkan,
       ne pese vende copetuar,e Curcilli
       i zene ne faj,le te rri menjane.

       Shekspir,Bajron,Robert miqte e mi
       padrejtesite,perhere nuk zgjasin.
       Nuk do te jete larg dita,qe se bashku
       te jene ata, qe nje gjuhe flasin!

       Po do pime ate dite!Do behemi tape!!
       hareja, o zot, sdo te kete te mbaruar!
       Do kendojme per Skocine e lashte
       Do kendojme per Shqiperin e bashkuar!

----------


## dikeafajtore

Shume, shume e bukur. 


Shekspir,Bajron,Robert miqte e mi 
padrejtesite,perhere nuk zgjasin. 
Nuk do te jete larg dita,qe se bashku 
te jene ata, qe nje gjuhe flasin! 

Po do pime ate dite!Do behemi tape!! 
hareja, o zot, sdo te kete te mbaruar! 
Do kendojme per Skocine e lashte 
Do kendojme per Shqiperin e bashkuar!

Urimeeee! Me pelqeu shume.....D

----------


## nitROSHI

Me verte qe me ke kenaq me keto poezit e tua.
E di qe shkruan bukur ti.

Urime edhe na posto ndonje tjeter.

----------


## Liridona

Bukur,edhe mua me pelqeu shume,Te lumte loti!! :i hutuar:

----------


## Ani

me pelqeu dhe mua. strofa e pare dhe e fundit sidomos me kenaqin shpirtin se aty takon shpirtin e shkrimtarit te kesaj pjese. 

Ani

----------


## Sokoli

Loti je i madh.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Ne te vertete eshte pergjigja me e mire qe dikush ka dhene ketu!
  Jeni shume e sincerte veqse gaboni ne nje pike;-nuk ka asgje per ambicje ne poezine time.Ashtu e ndjeva dhe ashtu e shkrova.
  Ju siguroj se "shkrimtari eshte ne tere poezine,pa cka se eshte bere i kuptueshem per ju ne ato dy strofe.Sa per stilin asnjehere sme ha meraku.Te flm,shume dhe jeni e mireseardhur.
                                                     me respekt...Loti

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Eshte e vertete ajo qe me keni nisur ne adresen time.Po sado pak te peshojme edhe ne qe jemi jashte.Ju siguroj se na mungon vendelindja.Me respekt,miku juaj........Loti

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

> _Postuar ne fillim nga nitROSHI_ 
> *Me verte qe me ke kenaq me keto poezit e tua.
> E di qe shkruan bukur ti.
> 
> Urime edhe na posto ndonje tjeter.*


Flm nitROSHI.Me kenaqi ajo se une u paskam kenaqur me vargjet e mija.Sincerisht ndjehem mire nese ja arrije kesaj,sidomos me bashkeatedhetaret e mi qe jane jasht vendlindjes.Ky dhe eshte qellimi im i postimit te ketyre vargjeve.
                                              Me respekt........Loti

----------


## verior

Me të vertet të mahniteshme vargjet tuaja.....he he nuk kam gjë per të shtuar .........  :i habitur!:  .....dhe të tjera të tjera........[COLOR=blue][SIZE=4]

----------


## elbasan

Loti me pelqeu shume poezia jote. Eshte shume e bukur. 
Urime! Vazhdo keshtu.

----------


## shigjeta

Urime Loti.  Shume poezi e bukur vecanrisht dy strofat e fundit

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Enderr e blerte
        q`me solli mbreme tek ti
        mrekulli...
        mes trendafilesh loznim
        si femi,e ne krahet e tu pushtuar
        si Sadiu
        te puthja vec ne gji.
            ----------o--------
        Te pa hene,netet
         dhe kesaj vere
         te orientohem e veshtire,
         po syri yt qe ma dhe
         do me beje te ndjehem mire.
                  ---------o--------
         Pse me pyet, nese te dua,
         pse me thua se s`me njeh?
         ngrysesh, gdhihesh gjithe me mua;
         me buzeqesh me syte e zes!
                  ---------o---------
         Oqeani s`eshte i mire
         qe me ndan mua me ty.
         Po nje dite une da ta pi,
         rruge te kem te vi tek ty!
             --------o--------
         Se q`do behet per me pas;
         se vras mendjen me mendime.
         Veqse buzen ta gergas,
         te humbas ne perqafime. 
               --------o-------
         Por se kure....?
         nje dite do vish:
         -preherit tim nuk i shpeton.
         krejt me buze do te  qendis
         Por se kur....?
                 ------o------
         se q`me dhemb 
         e se q`me ther
         dhembje e embel ne kraheror,
         te te shoh njehere ne sy,
         te te prek njehere me dore.

----------


## deti_bajri

Hej, duket se vetem ndenjat e medha lindin perla te tilla. Dhe vetem ato te bejne te pish edhe oqeanin...
E mrekullueshme...nuk gjej fjale te tjera!

----------


## Agim Doçi

> _Postuar më parë nga deti_bajri_ 
> *Hej, duket se vetem ndenjat e medha lindin perla te tilla. Dhe vetem ato te bejne te pish edhe oqeanin...
> E mrekullueshme...nuk gjej fjale te tjera!*



LotiShpirtit!
E shijova tejet poezinë njomur me vargje malli! Urime miku im! Nuk e di e të kuptojnë të gjithë, por "qëndisja me buzët e tua" është vargu që e bën të besueshëm se ti e pi dhe oqeanin si një gllënjkë verë!
Uroj: u çmallsh sa më parë o miku im
Agim Doçi

----------


## Liridona

Ej,jo fort keq,e? :i hutuar:

----------


## Dita

E embel mund te duket kjo dhimbje vetem nese mallin di ta shijosh, dhe ti Loti e shijon ate me shpirt.
Eshte e mrekullueshme.


U mundova qe Lotit t'i pergjigjesha me nje poezi, por oqeani ne te me doli i mire.


*Lotit!*


Lotit t'lotit
desha t'i derdhja
mjaltin e embel
qe sot mbi lule gjeta,

Oqeani do t'i trembej,
syrin me s'do 
mbante pushtuar,
s'do t'i derdhej me

me vale kripe,
me lote dhimbje,
me vuajtje malli,
me qarje zemre,
me ze prej djali.

I miri oqean
do t'fshihej
nga mjalti i luleve
qe vajza e dashur
do te mblidhte;

O lot me bisht,
kapu pas kaltersise
s'oqeanit te mire,
mbetet vetem dic n'brendi,

Nje lot ne shpirtin e nje djali
qe e dashura vajze,
me syte, me buzet,
do ta perpije;

Mjalte do te 
duket bota,
malli me s'do te kete
ngjyre

Oqeani i mire, i dashur,
do t'jete shkrire
ne kujtim.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Poet....
poet u quajkam une
qe sonte pas mesnate zgjuar jam
dhe vargezoj?

Kritiket
me mua neser
shume pune do te kene.
po do u thosha;-lermeni te qete!

Lokalist mos me quani
nese Hasit tim
i thur vargje pa pra;
-eshte pjese e trupit tim.

Mos me thuaj i ashper,
nese vargezova ne vjershat e mija,
Sharin,Shkelzenin e Bjeshket e Namuna;
-se biri i tyre jam.

E te bute mos me quaj
nese lulet e fushave kendova,
nga Saranda gjer n`Gur te shpuem;
-jane kuqlimi i vendit tim.

Dhe nese vajtova sorkadhet
qe u vrane ne shtigjet e drites,
nese vajtova petritet
qe u prene rrugen ne vigjilje te dites;
-ti mos me quaj vaj-tare.
Vaji im nuk eshte vaje:
-Eshte kushtrim!

Endem neper vendin tim,
diku me kembe
diku me sy e zemer,
vend per vend diqka le
vend per vend diqka marr.
Pra ,ti mos me quaj endacak,
Po rrugetar i rrugeve te medha!

E nese piskas
njemije e nenteqint e trembedhjet here;
-ti mos thuaj-u cmend.
Nje te pa drejte nga themelet
dua ta shkaterroj!

Endem neper vendin tim
diku me kembe
diku me sy e zemer,
ngre ura
mbush hendeqe,
thur kurora,
bashkoj zemra!
Pra ti mos me quaj endacak,
mos me quaj ne daq as poet.
Ma lere emrin e krenarise time
-Shqipetar!

F.G.Lorkes

Ne heshtjen e nates
erdhen ca hije me hapin e trishtimit
me plugje varremihese ne duar
rropaten token,
rivrane nje njeri:
Ra Granada!

Heshtni!
Ju bisha qe keni rene mbi kufoma njerezish.
Gjak kerkuat,
gjak poeti shijuat!

...e ne heshtjen e nates
erdhen xhelatet me duar te pergjakura
Shpupurisen dhe varret,
poetit,ja prene gjuhen
syte ja nxorren
qe te mos kendoj Granaden e tije.

Po,Lorken s`e vrane
ende zeri i tije kendon
shtepi ne shtepi,bucet;
Granada ime rron!!

Ma thuaj nje fjale

Ma thuaj nje fjale,he burre
ma thuaj.
E di se vellan ta vrane,
po la djalin!

Ma thuaj ate fjale
edhe me jete nese peshohet
edhe nu peshofte me vdekje 
ma thuaj!

Qeli ballin
shkrepi dielli
e aji tha:-
Rrofte Kosava!

----------


## Henri

Kjo e fundit veçanerisht ishte ngjethese!

----------


## Liridona

pra ti mos me quaj endacak,
po rrugetar i rrugeve te medha!
      Sa mire!me pelqyen

----------

